# A proposed format for permanent rallies?



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

(Also posted in General Chitchat)

I refer back to my original suggestion that we have, say, four permanent meeting places round the country - perhaps a site near the Welsh border, one in Yorkshire/Northumbria/etc, another in the Home Counties, and I vote for yours in the West Country. 

We could then allocate one weekend per month for each of the sites - the same monthly weekend throughout the year. So the first weekend in the month would be West Country, second weekend Wales, and so on. 

At any time, any one of us could appear at these sites on the designated weekend with a good chance of meeting others from MHF. 

The advantages are that no organising is involved, private arrangements between friends are more easily facilitated, a much better chance for many of us to meet socially, and "somewhere to go" if you are just visiting an area away from home. It still doesn't prevent someone from organising a rally of their own. 

What do others think of this? And can anyone suggest sites that lend themselves to this sort of ad hoc arrangement - big enough for a few 'vans and allow children to safely run free, a pub serving food within staggering distance, views/walks from the site, and so on. 

Barry


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

I think your idea is a good one of allocating a w/e a month to various areas.
As motorhomer has already said that there is a rally at South Molton on 4/5th Sept I will volunteer Maker for the following w/e, 11/12 Sept. if you like.
As I have said before this does not prevent anyone coming at other times or for staying longer if they wish. If anyone is travelling further down Cornwall they can have a break with us as we are near the border with England!!
BillD


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Without asking every other person on the site, how would we know who else is a member here?
How about a motorhomefacts.com window sticker or something?

That could work at anytime 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Denise said:


> Without asking every other person on the site, how would we know who else is a member here?
> How about a motorhomefacts.com window sticker or something?
> 
> That could work at anytime 8)


A window sticker has already been worked on and there is a logo already to print off on paper in the downloads, I think.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I think your idea is very good Barry, and perhaps once / twice etc a year we have more formal rallies aimed at getting more people to attend on a larger scale ?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

A good idea in principle, the only problem I can see is choosing the size of site capable of taking the extra vans on top of their normal visitors. For instance the one I’ve reserved at Beverley would not be able to leave ‘x’ amount of pitches unoccupied in the hope we’d fill them. 

Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I think your idea is very good Barry, and perhaps once / twice etc a year we have more formal rallies aimed at getting more people to attend on a larger scale ?


Hi Dave

That would be a very good idea. We have been going to the Meets from a well known other site where many members here are also members there. They so far have had two Meets per year with dates given out well in advance usually with about 6 months notice . This gives folks the oportunity to book it in their diaries before the dates are taken up elswhere . Hope that makes sense.

I change to winter working hours on Sept 1st and we are going down to the meet near South Molton. If something is organised as suggested the weekend after this meet somewhere easily accessible ie not to much extra travelling we could probably make it. Himself has not booked his time off yet so we could add a few days.

Would be great to meet a few new faces.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi bsb2000 - at Maker we might start to get stretched with over a couple of hundred vans! We have had over 1,000 under canvas for a festival.
Motorhomer, I have already volunteered the w/e 11/12 Sept. to fit in with your other rally.
For anyone coming into this fresh and would like to have a look at our website. The aerial photo gives an idea of the size (over 30 acres) it is www.makerheightscentre.ik.com 
BillD


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> A good idea in principle, the only problem I can see is choosing the size of site capable of taking the extra vans on top of their normal visitors. For instance the one I've reserved at Beverley would not be able to leave 'x' amount of pitches unoccupied in the hope we'd fill them.
> 
> Ian


hi

The Meets with this other site try to use fields or land attached to a pub or close by. This enables a bit of flexibility to allow folk to just turn up. That way you would probably get more folk attending at the last minute who perhaps would not be able to come if they had to definately commit themselves beforhand. Some campsites do have seperate rally fields.

If any one lives close to Hampshire County Council Royal Victoria Country Park I believe they have a designated Rally Field. This is in a lovely setting & borders the Solent where the large liners can be seen going into & out of Southampton Water.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BillD said:


> Hi bsb2000 - at Maker we might start to get stretched with over a couple of hundred vans! We have had over 1,000 under canvas for a festival.
> Motorhomer, I have already volunteered the w/e 11/12 Sept. to fit in with your other rally.
> For anyone coming into this fresh and would like to have a look at our website. The aerial photo gives an idea of the size (over 30 acres) it is www.makerheightscentre.ik.com
> BillD


Hi Bill D

That offer is still on thats great then. I had not seen any more about it so thought it had not come to any thing.

May see you there then.

Motorhomer


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Barrys idea is a good one IMO, as it would allow us to fit in with plans. We get out and about, some we book others we dont. If we know where and when I think a lot of us could fit in with our forward plans.

We would have loved to have gone to the Beverley Rally but will be elsewhere, but had we known (and its nobodies fault) sooner the bookings for that period could have been changed 
I dont think we would always need a dedicated rally field of our own, some of the smaller remote licenced sites can take small/medium sized numbers on spec we just have to sus where they are


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> We would have loved to have gone to the Beverley Rally but will be elsewhere, but had we known (and its nobodies fault) sooner the bookings for that period could have been changed


Me too, knowing my luck tho the rallies within reach will work out to be on my weekends that I work, 1 in 2, but if they are reasonable distance and I am not milking I will be there


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi bill & homer, I’m all for the flexibility of just turning up without booking provided a site owner is comfortable with that.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I know that many CLs are also prepared to hold rallies in separate fields on their land. Two that I know of keep the grass cut throughout the summer for just that purpose.

What we need are recommendations from all of you out there for specific venues. I'm sticking my neck out here, but I'm assuming that the great majority of us are self-contained enough to survive a weekend with only what a CL can provide.

bsb2000 is right when he says that commercial sites will be unable to leave 'x' number of pitches clear on the offchance that we'd fill them. That's why I believe that a rally field attached to a CL is possibly our best option. Mud in bad weather could be a problem, as could an isolated position of the site, so these should be borne in mind when recommending a site. But there are all sorts of unusual places that could be suitable for us, and BillD's "Maker Heights" is one such example.

For me, the perfect site would be a field (or isolated car park) attached to a country pub, that had open views, walks from the site, and freedom for children to play.

Any other ideas, Folks?


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

A good site that fits your criteria in winter or early spring would be the Tackeroo Foresty site at Cannock Chase, apart from I don't know what the local pubs are like.See my listing in the database, it does have good roads for winter access and also has a very large area of concrete. for hardstanding which is nicer than it sounds. The warden I spoke to said he would be delighted to see it being used in the winter as no one ever comes then.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Cannock is also very central for travelling with good access from most areas


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BillD said:


> Hi bsb2000 - at Maker we might start to get stretched with over a couple of hundred vans! We have had over 1,000 under canvas for a festival.
> Motorhomer, I have already volunteered the w/e 11/12 Sept. to fit in with your other rally.
> For anyone coming into this fresh and would like to have a look at our website. The aerial photo gives an idea of the size (over 30 acres) it is www.makerheightscentre.ik.com
> BillD


Hi

Need to revive this thread.

Is anyone going to be at Maker heights 11th,12th. Sept. ? & take up BillD 's kiind offer

Motorhomer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*Can we have some idea of who might come to Maker 11/12 Sept*

Hi,
I don't like being pushy but I need some idea of how many might come to Maker on the 11/12 th Sept.
I am not looking for guarantees but some idea would be helpful as there is a big difference between 2, 20 and 200.
Please try and keep this on the front page for the time being.
BillD


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Can we have some idea of who might come to Maker 11/12 S*



BillD said:


> Hi,
> I don't like being pushy but I need some idea of how many might come to Maker on the 11/12 th Sept.
> I am not looking for guarantees but some idea would be helpful as there is a big difference between 2, 20 and 200.
> Please try and keep this on the front page for the time being.
> BillD


Hi

Ill start the ball rolling then.

We hope to be there all being well. we have both got the weekend off which helps

Who else hopes to be able to come.

Motorhomer


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I will include something about this on the end of month newsletter Bill to raise awareness


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Count us in, Bill.

Get the kettle on!

Barry


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Wish I could Bill, but unless weather doesn't improve I will be in the Lake District, just a germ of an idea, but are you open over Christmas as I would love to get away then.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

That's getting the ball rolling, thanks.
Yes, Helen we could be open over Xmas.
Don't forget though you are welcome anytime not only at 'rally' times.
For those new to this I will add our website again: www.makerheightscentre.ik.com 
BillD


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi again


Just to bring this to the front again. Any one else coming?

Bill could you please post details of how to get to this wonderful sounding place and where we would be parking up etc. 



Motorhomer


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

BillD, may I respectfully suggest the flat, more-sheltered lawn in front of the barracks as a good initial area to suggest to ralliers? If they then wish to avail themselves of the fabulous views at the far side of the site, they could then choose there later. Just a suggestion.

Look forward to being there again.

Barry


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

That's a good idea Barry and the kettle will be on. We are looking forward to seeing you again.
There are comprehensive directions from whichever way you are coming from on our website, see: www.makerheightscentre.ik.com then take 'Tamar Outdoor Centre' and then 'Location'. Look forward to meeting you Motorhomer and hope there will be a few more!!!!!!!!!!!!
BillD


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BillD said:


> That's a good idea Barry and the kettle will be on. We are looking forward to seeing you again.
> There are comprehensive directions from whichever way you are coming from on our website, see: www.makerheightscentre.ik.com then take 'Tamar Outdoor Centre' and then 'Location'. Look forward to meeting you Motorhomer and hope there will be a few more!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BillD


Hi Bill

thanks for the reply.

It might be an idea to ask Dave if he could fix it for this thread to be always on top until the w/e in question.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Billd



That picture that you have on your site that appears as a narrow slit will open. You need to allow pop ups then no problem


Motorhomer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Motorhomer - I will put a note to that effect on it.
Dave has already said he will put something in the newsletter at the end of the month.
BillD


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Did someone say Welsh border?
There's a pub near here that has a campsite that can take about 50 units altho' only about 24 hook ups. £10 per night inc. leccy. Toilets & showers. Most leccy points have hardstanding.
Its right on the border, between Overton on Dee & Ellesmere. Lovely area for walks. Canals. Meres. Fsihing on site. 
Pub has good restaurant & playbarn for the kids - £1.50 per session, my son was in there 10 hours for that. Also outdoor play area.
Been there 3 times this year & it was never more than half full.
Only downside is that it is a long walk to nearest town/shops. At least 3 miles.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,
Looking forward to meeting some of you next week-end at Maker.
I shall be on site from early p.m. on Friday 10th and hope several can make it. The weather at the moment and forecasted is great.
Anyone new to this idea, it is proposed that Maker could become a regular meeting point in Cornwall.
If you would like to read Barry and Sue's comments, who have already visited, please look back.
If you wish to know more about Maker Heights please look at our website www.makerheightscentre.ik.com
BillD


----------



## Judy (May 22, 2005)

Hi
This seems like a good idea for whose who are in the UK at the time but how about a rally in Europe. A really good base would be Chamonix, huge parking under the cable car with only a short distance to shopsand restaurants and only 5 euro per night. Would need planning well in advance to make arrangements.
judy


----------

